# Parents qui annule un engagement réciproque 1 semaine avant l'accueil



## Fanfan (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 
J'ai signé un engagement réciproque le 4 avril 2022 pour un accueil le 1er septembre, nous avions un rendez-vous pour le samedi 27 aout pour finaliser ce contrat. Et samedi dernier la maman m'envoie un SMS pour me dire qu'ils ne donneront pas suite à cette engagement. Je leurs renvoie un SMS pour leur informer que ce n'est pas par SMS que l'on se dédie...... Et leurs explique qu'ils me devront la moitié du salaire brut pour dédommagement. Comme ils rentraient vendredi 26 août de vacances je les appelle et la maman me dit ok je passerai comme prévu samedi à 11h, 10h30 un message pour me dire qu'elle a un imprévu et qu'elle passerait dans l'après midi.... Mais rien 
Donc qu'elle est mon recours pour recevoir mon dû.... Car je pense que si ça aurait été le contraire je pense qu'ils m'auraient demandé le paiement...... 
Merci pour vos réponses 
Bon dimanche


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

En premier lieu envoyé a ce PE un courrier en AR   lui expliquant qu elle a signer un engagement réciproque et que vue qu elle a changer  d avis et met fin à celui ci elle vous doit x euros .....qu il y a des lois .....
Que vous lui laisser un délai de x jours pour régler la situation et passer se délai si toujours rien vous saisirez les prud homme


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Août 2022)

Courrier recommandé en lr ar leur rappelant leurs obligations. Les mettre en demeure de vous régler le demi mois dû en indiquant bien la somme en chiffres et en toutes lettres et leur préciser une date butoir pour le paiement. Indiquer : sans paiement à cette date je me verrai dans l'obligation de faire valoir mes droits devant le tribunal des prud'hommes. 
Si pas de réaction après votre courrier, lancer la procédure de référé en ligne ou en activant votre protection juridique si vous avez souscrit cette garantie. Bon courage et ... patience.


----------



## Fanfan (28 Août 2022)

Merci Sandrine....... Surtout que j'ai eu des appels et bien sûre j'ai dû répondre négativement pfffff.....


----------



## Fanfan (28 Août 2022)

Merci Catie


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Août 2022)

A cet engagement réciproque il en fait couler de l'encre ... comme Chantou si vous tenez à signer un engagement demander un chèque aux futurs PE dès le départ !!! je crois qu'elle le touche d'office et le déduit du 1er salaire ... c'est une EXCELLENTE idée !!!


----------



## Capri95 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,  
C'est triste de devoir en passer par là. La confiance est importante surtout dans notre métier.
J'évite de signer un engagement réciproque, car je sais bien qu'il ne sera pas honoré si jamais annulation du côté des PE.. il pose plus de soucis que d'aide.
Si je comprend bien elle n'est pas venue l'après-midi pour vous régler votre demi mois ? c'est malhonnête et moche.
Peut-être c'est mieux ainsi, vous voyez le vrai visage de ces PE.


----------



## kikine (28 Août 2022)

en premier lieu attendre le 1er septembre pour faire le courrier
car sinon il peuvent vous faire bosser 3h et ne vous devront quasiment rien

une fois le 01/09 passé sans avoir l'enfant là oui faites un courrier en ar avec menace de saisine des prud'homme si pas de chèque sous 10 jours


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Août 2022)

Oui mais comme il s'agit d'un engagement RÉCIPROQUE si vous demandez le chèque du demi salaire à la signature du document au futur parent employeur, il est réputé pouvoir vous en demander un du même montant en retour. En effet le désistement peut venir d'une partie où de l'autre.  Donc inutile et inefficace. J'ai eu le cas d'un parent qui s'est désisté et il m'a été versé le demi salaire sans problème. Il "suffit" de tomber sur des personnes honnêtes. Heureusement ça existe !


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Août 2022)

Perso j'en ai signé un très mal rempli les PE ont changé de travail etc ... plus jamais refait et oui je fais confiance en principe je tombe sur de bons PE sauf les derniers qui ne m'ont jamais rappelés j'aurais ma vengeance un jour ils n'habitent pas loin !!! bref Chantou n'est pas là mais je ne crois pas qu'elle fasse un chèque de son côté il suffit de s'imposer si ils ne veulent pas en donner un c'est qu'ils ne seront pas honnêtes !!! c'est mon avis il n'engage que moi ... ici bcq font des clauses à leur sauce alors demander un chèque sans en faire un de notre côté pourquoi pas ???


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Malheureusement un engagement réciproque ne protège  pas plus la salariée même avec un chèque de caution on n'est pas à l'abri d'un désistement de dernière  minute.
Suivant la période la perte d'argent peut être supérieur à 15 jours.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Août 2022)

Pioupiou c'est évident mais en tout cas l'argent est sur le compte dès le départ et pas rendu si désistement c'est une petite consolation au cas où on a refusé  un ou d'autres contrats !!! alors l'engagement réciproque UTILE ??? la question se pose ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Perso en 10 ans je n' ai jamais signer un seul engagement réciproque  et tout c est toujours bien passer . Je ne suis pas à l abri d un désistement c est certain.
Mais quand je vois le bazard quand un engagement réciproque est rompu ben j ai aucun regret


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

J'ai 25 ans de métier je n'ai jamais signé d'engagement réciproque, je me fie à mon jugement qui ne m'a jamais faux bon.
Dés l'entrée de l'employeur chez moi je sais si cela va le faire ou pas à 70%.
Il ne s'essuie pas les pieds pour rentrer chez moi (manque évident de respect d'autrui cela promet pour la suite)
Il ne me regarde pas dans les yeux pour me dire bonjour (regard fuyant n'est pas sur de lui).
et ainsi de suite.......
si je ne valide pas l'entretien il n'y a aucune chance que je travail avec eux car contrairement à ce qu'ils croient ses moi qui est le dernier mot.
Je ne suis jamais restée sans travail et j'ai toujours honoré mes agréments (4).
Mon passé d'ancienne militaire m'a beaucoup servi, surtout au début, les collègues m'appelle l'adjudant, allez savoir pourquoi.
 J'adore mes petits loups et il me le rende bien , les parent aussi d'ailleurs.
Encore un an est c'est la retraite fin août 2023.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Août 2022)

Pioupiou c'est justement avec une PE militaire que j'ai eu mon soucis avec ma dernière démission ! elle s'est crue dans sa caserne et a voulu me commander donc mauvaise expérience avec une femme militaire ! mais là c'est vous qui êtes l'ancienne militaire donc ceci explique cela sans aucun doute !!! 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Août 2022)

Bon je vois que ça ne change pas et Angèle toujours en forme 🤣

Alors moi c’est carrément un virement instantané pour l’engagement réciproque et franchement c’est TOP je vous le conseille fortement car lorsque les parents sont vraiment intéressés, ils le font SANS souci et même avec SOULAGEMENT que la place soit réservée.

C’est une sécurité pour eux bien sûr et pour moi et mes collègues le font depuis que je leur ai dit. … heu au début non … mais comme elles se sont fait avoir, du coup elles ont eu « les boules » et ont ENFIN fait comme moi et ont trouvé ça SUPER.

donc réfléchissez y 😉


----------



## Sophline (28 Août 2022)

Dans une Commune ou j'ai vécu en tant qu'Ass Mat pendant 28 ans, nous n'avons jamais établi d'Engagement Réciproque mais nous demandions un chèque d'Arrhes d'un demi mois  que nous n'encaissions pas et si le parent se désistait, nous encaissions le chèque.
Signé et accepté par les 2 parties.


----------



## caninou (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
oui sophline, sauf qu'ils peuvent faire opposition au chèque auprès de leur banque juste avant de désister, les mauvais payeurs ont plus d'un tour dans leur sac et il faut penser à tout. Je ne fais jamais d'engagement réciproque et ça fait 28 ans que je suis dans le métier, pour l'instant je n'ai jamais eu de problème de désistement. C'est souvent les PE qui sont angoissés de mon éventuel désistement, mais comme je suis quelqu'un qui tient parole cela n'arrive jamais de mon côté non plus. Effectivement, comme le dit angèle 1982, il n'y a que la méthode de Chantou qui tienne la route.


----------



## Griselda (28 Août 2022)

Perso, jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais signé d'engagement réciproque car je pars du principe qu'un PE qui me donne en dédommagement 1/2 mois de salaire brut ne sera qu'une goutte d'eau comparé au manque à gagner de plusieurs semaines ou plusieurs mois le temps de trouver un nouveau contrat.
Quoi qu'il arrive si je devais en signer un ça serait:
- en conclusion de la signature du contrat intégrale pour être certaine qu'aucune clause ne sera réfutée à la dernière minute
- sans période d'essai
- avec minimum 2 mois de préavis dès la première heure du contrat

Quoi qu'il arrive rien ne peut nous protéger de ce genre de problème donc toujours conserver les coordonnées de toutes les demandes au cas où et surtout, privilégier une demande d'un contrat qui commence rapidement et non dans 4 ou 6 mois.

Là, oui, Kikine a raison attends le 1er septembre pour envoyer une lettre RAR les mettant en demeurre de regler l'indemnité due.


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Août 2022)

Si je ne changerais pas de métier je ne signerais plus d'engagement réciproque.j'en ai signé un des mois avant le début de contrat et le moment venu c'est moi qui ait du rompre l'engagement je n'avais pas pu deviner que la covid passerait par chez nous et nous laisserait brisés .15 jours avant j'ai renoncé et avec une grande honte j'ai expliqué a la maman très compréhensive elle ne m'a pas demandé le dédommagement financier . Des PE en or qui m'ont présenté leur jolie petite et m'ont encore rassuré en me disant qu'ils sont très satisfaits de l'assmat qu'ils ont trouvé vite .


----------



## kikine (29 Août 2022)

> oui sophline, sauf qu'ils peuvent faire opposition au chèque auprès de leur banque juste avant de désister,


ben non, faire opposition sur un chèque que tu as rempli et donné est illégal et là c'est la banque qui engage les poursuites... on ne peut pas faire opposition comme ça il faut prouver le vol ou la fraude


----------



## oliveco (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis ce post car je suis dans le même cas. Le premier jour d'adaptation et de signature du contrat ha ha ils souhaitaient payer à la carte et n'ont pas compris l'engagement réciproque depuis avril et la mensualisation. Il faut avoir les nerfs solides même quand je pensais avoir expliquer et détailler le rôle de l'employeur. Bon courage à toutes.


----------



## Merlu33 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour les collègues et bonne semaines.
fanfan perso j ai eu le même cas le 29 juillet après mes vacances, j ai reçu par contre un courrier en AR une semaine avant la signature du contrat, sans chèque, le courrier mettait  fin à notre Engagement réciproque.
j ai  à mon tour envoyer un courrier en ER lui sommant de me verser la moitié du salaire dû en indemnité. 
pour dire que  c était que des *courriers en AR, *même mon chèque que j ai enfin reçu en* courrier en AR.

depuis mes  19 ans d asmat, j ai eu trois engagements réciproques rompus par les PE, deux payé, et un PE qui m'a traité de voleuse. et que je fais ce métier que pour l argent etc...*
comme dit griselda rien ne peux vraiment nous proteger de ce genre de probleme, envoie ton courrier en AR et attend la suite


----------



## chantal01 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Angèle 1982, ne pas oublier que si vous demandez un chèque vous devez également en donner un (c'est un engagement réciproque) ça va dans les 2 sens,  perso j'en signe pas comme ça pas de souci . bonne journée


----------



## Julilo (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai souvent signé des engagements réciproques et le dernier en date a du être remboursé par moi-même. Les jumeaux accueillis devaient déménager cet été et mon prévenu en juin. Donc je me suis mise à chercher des contrats, ce qui a débouché sur un accord et donc un engagement réciproque. Un mois après, le jumeaux ne déménagent plus…bon ben remboursement mais mes PE, après leur avoir montré l’engagement, m’ont fait un virement du montant. Norl, c’était quand même de leur faute😆😆


----------



## Julilo (2 Septembre 2022)

Normal, pardon


----------

